# What climate do you NEED



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm curious: What climate do you need in order to write?

I'm talking about like, the ESSENTIALS. 

The personal ones, like not pens and paper

For the longest time I wouldn't be in the mood to write unless I had a pitcher full of raspberry icewater

That kind of stuff

What's your desk like? Is it cluttered? Orderly? Empty?

Do you need to use a certain kind of pen? Does the lighting need to be down?

Feed me your answers o:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 15, 2011)

Environment doesn`t matter. As long as I have the materials and motivation I can write. 


Oh one thing... No internet.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 15, 2011)

My head has to be in the writing mood.  Usually I have to exit out of firefox completely, make sure there are no distractions, and I need a glass of water.  I tend to keep yahoo messenger open, though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 15, 2011)

I need ideas and motivation.  That's pretty much it.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 15, 2011)

I dunno, I just listen to music and the kind of music changes my emotions, some kicks my adrenaline rush in, stuff like that. I like to listen to music according to my emotions while I write, I like to have a drink of either Tea, Dr Pepper, Coke, Monster Energy or Milk with me too. I don't usually write down on paper unless I need to, so usually it's on the PC, when I write I like to have the lights off because (this may sound stupid) it makes me feel closer to the characters and story as I develop it, I dunno why but when I have the lights on I find myself easily distracted and I end up getting bored of what I'm writing.


----------



## BRN (Dec 15, 2011)

Uninterrupted free time. Whenever I get the feeling to write, it'll take me about half an hour to put a sentence down, and then I'll keep on going until I'm interrupted.


----------



## NineTiger (Dec 26, 2011)

A hot beverage, preferably coffee.


----------



## Bucephalus (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely on board with the whole 'no distractions' theme that everyone seems to be following. Internet access severely cripples my ability to write. I also identified with what six said. I find it incredibly difficult to get started writing. I have to box myself in and leave myself with absolutely nothing else to do to _force_ the words onto the page. Then once I get rolling I usually get so involved that I'll miss meals and work long into the night without realizing it. I've tried music before, but that can be finicky. The music has to match the mood of what I'm trying to write at the time or it'll keep throwing me off. Pandora works well for this, if you're willing to put time into programming the stations for this purpose. You can set it up so that you can isolate songs with a certain emotional tone and put up the correct one for what you're trying to write. I would never listen to my sad, somber station normally and I felt kind of foolish going through all this emo music to tailor it for this purpose, but it really helps when I'm trying to write a scene with that tone. If you're feeling what your characters are feeling at the time, you can end up with some much more compelling scenes. Then again, Pandora is another distracting reason to open Firefox every few seconds, hamstringing you a little bit every time.

I actually get some of my best work done on board my ship. Mainly for the above reason, isolation, no distractions etc. My tone tends to be much darker though, reflecting the isolation that I feel when I've been out to sea for a very long time. The results can be quite compelling though. A habit that's really helped me is just carrying around a notepad everywhere. That way new ideas won't slip away in the gap before I can get to a computer. And if I'm on a bus or subway or whatever and I've nothing to do, I can write a passage out and type it up later. I'm a very poor typist and combining the typing and writing processes slows me down significantly. Plus, if I'm actually in the mood to write and I have no computer accessible, I don't want that opportunity to be wasted! 

I do find that I have to be in a certain mindset to write. Focused obviously, but also I have to be kind of introspective. My muse is hard to reach sometimes. I've found that when I'm driving my mind tends to drift towards those same lines of thought. Though it's not always practical, I like to take a short drive and brainstorm before writing. This lets me have ideas ready to fight my way past that initial stumbling that happens when I can't figure out what to write next right at the beginning.


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2012)

I need it to be cold.

VERY COLD CLIMATE.


----------



## shteev (Jan 22, 2012)

I just need a Word document and Pandora Radio running.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 22, 2012)

It has to be between 12 and 3 in the morning with only a desk lamp on at the desk and I have to have my headphones on even if I'm not listening to anything.


----------



## buni (Jan 25, 2012)

The only absolute essential is what I can only describe as "the mood." I have to be in a certain creative mindset to be able to produce anything I'd be willing to show anybody. I've gotten better in the last ten years at putting myself into it, but if I can't, I'm not going to have anything to show for my time.

Tools I use for creating that mood include getting out of the house to a cafe -- I wrote most of _Bonds_ at the local Panera, and _Only Human_'s first draft got written over three days in a motel room -- and a series of emotionally influential music mixes that one of my roommates created. Most of the time, they work. Sometimes, they don't. Sometimes I don't even need that much. It's really all about the mood; the tools are just that.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant waste time with the surroundings. If something gets in my head, I have to write it immediatly, otherwise POOF ..... ohhh squirrel


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 25, 2012)

A nice frankincense cone burning helps, some iced tea, and a _keyboard_. Writing by hand really just bogs me down. My writing is terribly messy, so I have to slow down to force legibility, and spend too much here focusing on how I write, rather than what I write. 

Oh, and a sketchpad. I like to doodle the characters as I think of them, it helps to bring good descriptions of them to the surface.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been feeling like I need to write since yesterday night. And now I know that today, I'm gonna get loads of pages down. It feels good to know that. Weeeeeee~

The writing mood has struck!


----------



## Cain (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't give, but keyboard over pen x100.
It'd be nice if it was cold instead of hot.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not too unhappy with this today. Trance music, uninterrupted time, and in the mood - makes good progress.

ED: weeee


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 26, 2012)

I just don't want anyone around, _at all._

I also need to feel inspired. I think about the stories I want to write in such depth, but when I feel like writing them just because I'm like "omg so it's gonna be so lame" unless I'm bursting with excitement for it, which lasts like... a weekend? I'm stupid, really.


----------



## Cain (Jan 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm not too unhappy with this today. Trance music, uninterrupted time, and in the mood - makes good progress.
> 
> ED: weeee



The visible line in that first one makes me question what you are writing about.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> The visible line in that first one makes me question what you are writing about.



:3


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 26, 2012)

I have my best ideas first thing in the morning and am most motivated to write late at night.
As long as I'm comfortable, though, and noone's reading while I go, it doesn't seem to matter much where I am. Though, sometimes music helps, and sometimes it distracts me, and some times I listen to music so long whilst putting off starting that I start to associate music with not writing, and start just as soon as I turn it off again.
But the one thing I need most to get me started is to have already started writing. That or a sudden good idea, but I have few of those recently.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2012)

Music, yes, but instrumental only. Lyrics just get me writing what I'm hearing. :T


----------



## Sar (Jan 26, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I'm curious: What climate do you need in order to write?


Alone with some music, an appropriate drink and a cozy atmosphere is all you really need.
A bedroom is a good place.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> For the longest time I wouldn't be in the mood to write unless I had a pitcher full of raspberry icewater


Good Start. 
(-.')b



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What's your desk like? Is it cluttered? Orderly? Empty?


I dont use a desk, I use my lap because I sit on my bed when I work.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Do you need to use a certain kind of pen? Does the lighting need to be down?


Use pencils. Also lighting isnt really a big deal, unless Its too dim. My eyesight is bad in darkness.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 26, 2012)

Music that enforces thought, which is either prog or classical, although in certain cases it is just something that emulates the writing mood.

I also tend to go somewhere kinda cold, and sometimes I prefer to write in the middle of the night, or when I have no prior engagements.

The night tends to be the most enjoyable. Mildly nostalgic for me when it's the middle of the night. Cops a feel, i guess.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 26, 2012)

I write late in the day mostly because I keep putting it off until later. I sit at my desk with my laptop, I got a nice little new one just so I can write at he library, laying on my bed, on the train, or whenever, and I just don't bother going anywhere else.


----------



## Threetails (Feb 13, 2012)

I need a warm, comfortable, quiet, and familiar setting.

My bedroom does nicely but hotel rooms or friend's houses can work.

I need to have no distractions, including physical ones like needing to eat or drink something.

It has to be later at night or in the early hours of the morning for me to really get going.

I'm really highly particular.


----------



## Xahvi (Feb 13, 2012)

Threetails said:


> I need a warm, comfortable, quiet, and familiar setting.
> 
> My bedroom does nicely but hotel rooms or friend's houses can work.
> 
> ...



In my attic during a thunderstorm. I love surreal surroundings, and that's as close as I can get. xD


----------

